# Wireless Charging of new iPhone 12 with MagSafe charging?



## spencer999 (Jun 5, 2018)

Has anyone been able to get their wireless charging port to charge a new iPhone12? I have a new Atlas Premium R and My phone will not charge using the charging port...and I am guessing it has to do with Apple's shift to their own proprietary "MagSafe" style charging and not staying with the Qi standards?

Anyone have any feedback?


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

Apple calls it a new feature. You can only do the high speed charging with Magsafe. A standard Qi charger will still work, but at reduced speed and many people report having issues doing it. Take off your case. May be the issue. Magsafe can prevent Qi charging, not always the case, but I do know they interfere.


----------



## ACSRLINE (Oct 20, 2020)

I have a 12 and it works. It spotty if its not directly lined up with it, but it works.


----------



## spencer999 (Jun 5, 2018)

ACSRLINE said:


> I have a 12 and it works. It spotty if its not directly lined up with it, but it works.


Thank you for your reply.


----------



## Notabiker (Mar 30, 2019)

Gotta love apple for "fixing/improving" stuff to force you to buy more proprietary crap. 
Wireless charging on our 2021 works through the dual screen case on my phone but if it's not somewhat centered then it won't charge.


----------



## commodore_dude (Dec 30, 2020)

ACSRLINE said:


> I have a 12 and it works. It spotty if its not directly lined up with it, but it works.


Same experience here with my wife's 12 Mini, in an Apple-branded magsafe case. I'm thinking about trying to stick some foam or similar on the sides of the charging pad to prevent the phone from sliding off the charging area in city driving.


----------



## Paula V (Apr 30, 2021)

spencer999 said:


> Has anyone been able to get their wireless charging port to charge a new iPhone12? I have a new Atlas Premium R and My phone will not charge using the charging port...and I am guessing it has to do with Apple's shift to their own proprietary "MagSafe" style charging and not staying with the Qi standards?
> 
> Anyone have any feedback?


Unfortunately, I am also having these issues on the 2021 Atlas Premium R Line... I have an iPhone 12 max plus, and I cannot get it to connect to the charging pad at all. I always take the case off and reposition every way I can. It also will not keep a connection to Bluetooth. I am beyond frustrated as the dealership said they were not able to see any of these issues with their phones. Taking it back again next week. I would love some guidance or tips if anyone has anything not already stated here.


----------



## mcmason (Apr 4, 2021)

2021.5 SEL R Line here with iPhone 12 Pro. Wireless charging works for me if the phone is perfectly in the center of the charging pad. If it is off center, it will either not charge or get annoyingly hot. I stopped using wireless and just put a regular charging cable in my console and keep the phone there.


----------



## bboshart (Aug 6, 2012)

My wife’s ridiculously huge iPhone 12 Pro Max does work but you have to get it perfectly centered to get it to charge.


----------



## Aqua (Feb 23, 2015)

I am also having problem with positioning my Iphone 12 mini. It starts charging and them notify me that it is not possible to charge phone and to remove any object. Iphone 12 mini is smaller than pad so not sure if it is because of sliding or because of my phone


----------



## Gruemeister (Jun 14, 2021)

Mine worked but it was really finicky. I ended up putting an Apple MagSafe charger on a custom mount. Oddly enough that one works flawlessly.


----------



## randallelch (Aug 1, 2021)

Same issues. Just got a new 2021 Altas Cross Sport. Tried to charge my mini and it quit after a minute with the error message. The phone moves around too easily in the compartment so i don't think it will ever stay put. Back to wired charging :-(.


----------



## Gruemeister (Jun 14, 2021)

Here is a pic of my setup.


----------



## AudiS370 (Dec 14, 2020)

Where did u get that R line shift knob?


----------



## Gruemeister (Jun 14, 2021)

AudiS370 said:


> Where did u get that R line shift knob?


JIECHEN Auto Car Leather Gear Shift Knob Cover for Golf Jetta Passat Tiguan Atlas Beetle GLI Eos CC Golf TDI E-Golf Golf Sportwagen Jetta Hybrid Golf R Golf GTI Jetta Accessories (White) https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07VMDST8...abc_ZM5NFNE63RK59XE8017F?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## AudiS370 (Dec 14, 2020)

How is it holding up was install easy ?


----------

